# WHAT is going on?



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

*Symptoms:*
All over stomach pain - really bad, but not ER bad. Not "writhing on the floor" bad, but nearly. 
It lasted from Christmas evening to now. 3 times I thought it was gone - I felt better for 24 - 36 hours, and then it came back. Bad. 
A little nausea. I threw up only one time during all this.
BAD diarrhea that entire time, except on those 3 brief reprieves.
No fever that I know of. I didnt check.
Worse at night.
Worse when lying down.
No particular foods seem to trigger it. I cant make out any patterns.

But, I got off of caffeine, sugar, and cut way back on gluten anyway. I am feeling fine this morning after a 4 hr episode yesterday. 

I have 3 days of 4-H stock show madness starting today and I cant be sick! I'm scared to eat anything.

Oh yeah - my husband is out of work and we have no insurance and NO $. So, dont tell me to go to the dr because I wont. Cant. :Bawling:


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Could you describe the pain a little more. Where is it exactly? Worst in one spot than another? Where's it start? How long does it last? What seems to make it better? When did it first start and how often do you have it?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Sounds like it MIGHT be your gall bladder, but I'm certainly not a doctor. Do you have a call-in health line where you could talk to a nurse or nurse practitioner?


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Well, I thought it might be my gall bladder, but I dont have pain more on the right side. It's all over - more up high than down low. But, *not *more on the right side.

I had diarrhea for a week before Christmas, with NO other symptoms. On Christmas day, I ate too much. Darn it. I usually am very careful NOT to do that! And that evening I got a bad stomach ate and just figured it was because I ate too much. 

The stomach ache continued day after day, non stop (sometimes worse than others), and my son got a stomach ache and diarrhea at that same time. There was a stomach virus going around the community, so we figured that's all it was. 

In a week, my son was better. He has a LOT of stomach problems, all the time because of many food allergies, and gluten intolerance. So I am not really sure if either one of us ever even had that stomach virus. Because my problem is worse if I eat anything that's not really mild. His was not like that.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Gall bladder pain doesn't have to be on the right side. Most people experience a sharp, almost intolerable pain, high under BOTH ribs and across their midsection. There may also be pain around your back (along and above your bra line and between your shoulder blades) and in your right shoulder area and up your neck. 

My MIL, an RN, said they used to say "fat, fair and forty" for the typical gall bladder sufferer. In other words, if you're a bit overweight (you don't have to be FAT, just carrying a few extra pounds), light skinned and forty years old or older, the chances that pain like this is your gall bladder is likely.

I hope it's not -- because you don't deal with that kind of pain by ignoring it, and you've already said you aren't going to the doctor. 

Turmeric can help if that is what it is (and I'm not saying that it is, just that it sounds like it might be), but if it's gone beyond just an attack and is approaching the need for surgery, nothing BUT surgery is going to help. Sorry.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I had gall bladder issues secondary to all those stupid meds I had to take for the Lyme. It was excruciating. The pain was high in the stomach, felt like chest pain almost, and when the pain really started kicking in I couldn't pin point exactly where it was. But I also had the tell tale right shoulder area pain. I was laid out on the couch whimpering for hours at a time. I finally had to get a med FOR gall bladder sludge and once I went off the IV meds, the symptoms disappeared altogether.

My symptoms mirrored yours as follows:

nausea, diarrhea, no fever, worse at night, worse laying down, no real rhyme or reason as far as foods I ate. (though they say to stay away from spicy stuff).

I hope hope HOPE you are just in a prolonged stomach bug, but I am afraid this is way too long for a simple bug. They usually last a few days, max (usually). The fact that you're having "episodes" lasting hours at a time makes me suspicious for gall bladder. Remember, not everyone will have every symptom in the same way.

Hugs and prayers, it stinks to be sick and still have to function.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh my goodness. The right side of my neck was killing me for 2 days, and is just now getting be less painful. I did not connect that pain with the stomach problems at all. I just thought I slept wrong. 

Well, I have got all the stuff I need to do gall bladder cleanse, but I need to wait until Saturday night to do it because I have to be up at the fairgrounds for the stock show from this afternoon through Saturday evening. From what I have read, you better stay close to a bathroom after doing a cleanse.

Fat-Fair-Forty? hmmm...pretty close to right on target. And two of my sisters and my dad have all had their gall bladders removed. 

I will be fasting from all greasy and heavy foods, and living on apple juice and raw fruit and veggies until then. Will stop by the health food store today to see about turmeric - can't spend much...

Thanks for the help - I did suspect the gall bladder, but the major symptoms weren't quite lining up.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Ark -- If you have an ethnic grocery in your area, turmeric will be cheaper there. Asian or Indian dishes use it a lot, and you should be able to buy a big package of it for only a few dollars. At the health food store, it will probably cost more.

It doesn't have to be taken in capsule form -- make a curry for dinner tonight and use lots of turmeric. You can also take the turmeric straight in warm water or fat free broth (doesn't taste great, but taste is not why you're taking it, and it's not TERRIBLE)

I often make turmeric rice -- make rice as normal, but with chicken stock rather than water, and add a tablespoon of turmeric. It's nice with a grilled fish fillet or piece of chicken -- or even just a fresh salad. Add some frozen peas while cooking the rice and top with a chopped hard boiled egg, and you've got a lovely simple meal which will help keep your gall bladder functioning well.

I find that herbal supplements work a whole lot better if you incorporate them into your regular cooking and nutrition, rather than taking them as a treatment in capsule form. Maybe it's because it's then a way of life, or maybe it's what they displace in your regular diet (too much salt, fat, etc.).


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Oooh! I found some turmeric at the grocery store for $3! 

I'm going to make some of that chicken broth/rice - it sounded really good! Also sounded easy on the stomach. LOL - especially with homemade broth. 

My family doesn't care for curry at all, but I grew up eating it at least 3 or 4 times a month, and I love it! I might just make some for me only. Wouldnt that be weird! LOL


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

This sure sounds like Gall Bladder issues. If this continues, or gets worse...don't ignore it. My DD was having the same symptoms. She ignored them and ended up in ICU with acute pancreatitis. Her pancreas was damaged to the point that she is an insulin-dependent diabetic now. Gall Bladder issues can be very serious.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

I'm not a doctor, so I'm not going to play guessing games. Get thee to a doctor ASAP.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

culpeper said:


> I'm not a doctor, so I'm not going to play guessing games. Get thee to a doctor ASAP.


_*...as I said.......*_ but, thanks.


I explained above why I cannot go to a dr. If I walk in with no insurance and no money, do you really think they will see me? 
And no, there is not a free clinic in my area. And I will not go to the ER where they'd HAVE to see me, because the resulting bill would be *astronomically outrageous*!


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Grits57 said:


> This sure sounds like Gall Bladder issues. If this continues, or gets worse...don't ignore it. My DD was having the same symptoms. She ignored them and ended up in ICU with acute pancreatitis. Her pancreas was damaged to the point that she is an insulin-dependent diabetic now. Gall Bladder issues can be very serious.


Thank you Grits57.
Sorry about your DD!! 

I was really careful what I ate yesterday and made it through the first stock show day with no problems. If I can just keep that up until tomorrow night I will be able to do the cleanse. I am basically on a fluids diet. Lots of apple juice and lots of tea. Kombucha seems to REALLY help as well!

I wont ignore it if it gets worse - hubby says he doesnt care what the resulting hospital bill would be, and that he would drag me there kicking and screaming if he had to. LOL We do understand that life is more important that worrying about $.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Please be careful doing that cleanse. If you've got fully developed stones (not just sludge), it's possible that a cleanse can bring on an attack. Make sure there is someone around to help you if that happens.

I'd really feel better about this if you were able to get to a doctor. As others have said, this is nothing to mess about with. I'm glad to hear that your DH is willing to drag you there if necessary -- make sure he's around on Saturday while you're doing that cleanse, okay?


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Ark - I hate to be the bearer of bad news - but I had the same symptoms and ignored them for the same reason as you - no insurance. I finally couldn't walk upright and went to the ER. It was almost too late. My gallbladder was infected, a stone was caught in the duct, and when it was all said and done, the infection progressed to the point where my red blood cells were dying and the docs diagnosed TTP. My family was called to the hospital and I almost died. In fact, even the doctors are calling it a miracle from God that I survived and most doctors here don't like to credit God for recovery! At the end of it all, I am still weak and recovering and I owed $755,000, give or take. That has been taken care of, but it was humbling. Please, see a doc. Even $20,000 is better than nearly a million or worse.... loss of your life. 

Jessie


Edit: read the rest of the thread - glad you won't ignore it. I never thought gallbladder could be so serious. Boy was I wrong!:bash:


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Can you recall what you ate in the time frame of the symptoms worsening. The surgeon told dh that if it was gallbladder eating fatty foods would make it worse. Not taking care of a gallbladder problem can destroy your liver so don't mess around with it.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I've had the exact same symptoms since the day after Christmas, only I did have a fever for a few days. My dd and I both got a bad strain of stomach flu that's going around in our area. We both got better for a couple of days, then WHAM, back to the bathroom again. Not fun. The dizzyness, nausea, and weakness reminded me of my pregnancy days.

I've had my gallbladder taken out--this wasn't the same thing. This stomach bug actually hurt worse at night and when I was lying down. I've never had one like this and hope I never do again!

Like the others have said, if it keeps up get it checked out. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Deb&Al (Aug 21, 2002)

can someone tell me what the tumeric does that's good for you?

thanks
deb


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Ark, my Aunt had an infected gall bladder that spread to her pancreas and led to her developing Type 1 diabetes. Do not be stubborn. I too have insurence issues but I went to the doctor in terrible pain with chronic diarrhea two weeks ago and they have scheduled a colonoscopy for Monday. You have suffered long enough just go and get it done. Hospitals have payment plans. It took me 5 years to pay for my daughter's birth. Don't turn something simple into a medical crisis.
Linda


----------



## frontiergal (Oct 3, 2002)

Your not eating peanut butter are you????


----------



## calboydoc (Apr 10, 2008)

I just wanted to know if you are better or have you went to the doc?? I had gall stones when I was 18 years old right after I had my son. I had the pain right under my breast bone, at first it was attacks then it was just a steady pain. I could not eat or drink anything. I lot 40lbs, the doctors told me when I first started having the pains that it was acid reflux. After a month and a half and 40lbs lost (from not eating) they finally checked it out and found I had stones. So be careful. My mother had stomach pains and ignored them. She almost died.... her gallbaldder burst and infection spread everywhere. She was very very lucky she didnt die.


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

There is some good news if it is gallstones or attack they sometimes can be disolved by diet. with gall bladder problems like sand or stones the symptoms accure a few hours after a meal and can range from nausea, severe right upper abdominal pain that can radiate to the right shoulder and back. If the bile duct gets blocked this is what to look for. dark urine, clay colored stoll ,yellow or jandice apperance to whites of eyes or skin and your skin may itch like alergy syptoms. If this happens get to the doctor and let the hospital take care of the billing details because you can die from it farely fast. or it could go to gain green and destroy your liver not a good thing. so be real careful. To start to disolve reduce saturated fats ,sugar , dairy, I would start with a days fast also, increase dietary fiber, pure water not tap,eat greens that have been washed, apples are good , applesauce that has no sugar added. the best thing Iv found but its hard to find is goose liver cooked with the bile sack on it. honest it works. also a caster oil pack heated slightly ,placed over the liver area for 15 min. and get ready for the toilet because it will rip after this treatment. but its cleansing the liver and removing toxins. and also this sounds wierd but a coffee enema and lay on your rightside for 20 min and stay around the bathroom. I don't mean to sound gross but these are treatments I'v seen work on people just like you that have no ins. and are low on cash there are other things to help but with any of these suggestions keep someone near by to help you seriously. I don't want to overwhelm with ideas but I do have some other ideas its all about the diet. Now saying all this there are other forms of gallblader problems like biliary dyskinesia which gives some of the same symptoms and also feels like heart attack but no stones will be found in gallbladder and is a type of disease that attacks the gallbladder. and can kill you if not treated, usually by surgery. With this get to the doctor even if you have to stiff the hospital or pay 10 bucks a month its not worth dieing for. my prayers and thoughts are with you during this time and ask god to lead you to where you need to go and what to do.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Actually, I think the stones _did _dissolve. I mostly fasted for 3 days, eating only applesauce and drinking a little apple juice and a LOT of kombucha. Kombucha is very acidic, and I was absolutely *craving *it. I was only able to get half the "cleanse drink" down. It was SO awful. :Bawling: It might have helped a little since I did drink half.
Anyway, after all that I was back to feeling normal again and most of the symptoms have not returned! :clap:
I am continuing to have some problems with nausea, but nothing else. I am in the midst of a madly crazy catastrophic kidding season right now, and haven't had time to even think about what to do about the nausea. It's mostly in the mornings - it wakes me up almost every day, and then it sometimes happens during the day too but not very often. It doesn't usually last more than a few minutes, and then it's gone. And no, I am not pregnant.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

frontiergal said:


> Your not eating peanut butter are you????


I almost NEVER eat peanut butter, but I did today on crackers. Gave me indigestion a little bit.  Nothing else has resulted from it (yet) tho.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

You are close enough to Austin to be seen at the free clinic.

http://www.careforall.net/Solutions/CommunityClinics/index.asp

Do not mess with something like this. I understand not going to the doctor for frivilous little aches and pains, but if this is a gall bladder issue you could be in for some serious trouble if you delay treatment. Please be careful.
Wishing you good health


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

farmergirl said:


> You are close enough to Austin to be seen at the free clinic.
> 
> http://www.careforall.net/Solutions/CommunityClinics/index.asp
> 
> ...


Thanks for the idea! BUT, I am 2 1/2 hours from Austin and my dh has been out of work since October, so we can't afford the gas to make the trip. 
I am feeling much better now, thank you!! :goodjob:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If you were closer I'd bring you some goose liver.


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> If you were closer I'd bring you some goose liver.


Where's the SHUDDER icon?? LOL~!


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm really glad that you're feeling better, but remember that gallbladder attacks are recurrent. You think your better..... until the next attack. The pain and other symptoms only get worse. 
Please, if this returns, have yourself seen ASAP. You don't want to live the rest of your life with insulin-dependant diabetes. 
You're in my prayers.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Ark said:


> Thanks for the idea! BUT, I am 2 1/2 hours from Austin and my dh has been out of work since October, so we can't afford the gas to make the trip.
> I am feeling much better now, thank you!! :goodjob:


Have you no acquaintences that could drive you to Austin? I'd rather drive 2.5 hours pre-emptively than have to cough up money for an ambulance ride or heavens-forbid a life-flight because I ignored something serious. A friend of mine had a heart attack on New Year's Eve. No history of high blood pressure, heart disease, high cholesterol or family history of heart attack. She had pain that felt like heartburn and ignored it for several hours. The flight to Austin cost $15,000 buckaroos! Ended up needing emergency surgery. I'm all for pull yourself up by the bootstraps, but sometimes it just don't pay to be pennywise.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Ah well, reckon I'll eat it myself. LOL

You don't by any chance have a hiatal hernia, do you?


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Heavens woman! You are a stubborn one! I really do understand not wanting to throw money away if it's "nothing". But really - that's why I nearly died from my gallbladder! I thought I'd "out wait" it. After all, my DH had a sludgy gallbladder diagnosed when we still had insurance and the doc said if he was disciplined he could diet the sludge away - well, darn if he didn't! I could surely do it too, since we were now without insurance! That would be a no. Large stones packed in there to near bursting are not dieted or cleansed away. They kill you - or render you diabetic - or take out your spleen. You think you don't have money now? Wait til you owe $750,000 in exchange for your life. Except it's risky and you might not get a second chance. They say I should be dead. I'm not trying to be nasty, I'm really just trying to let you know that someone else out there didn't have the money, either, and ended up owing more than what it should have cost because stubborness got in the way. Pay $5-10 a month if you have to. Don't wait til the treatment cost is similar to the national debt - or you are dead. Just something to chew on. (((hugs)))

Jessie


----------



## Quiver0f10 (Jun 17, 2003)

I started having GB isssues Feb of 2007. I switched to a low fat, high fiber diet and took different herbs/supplements that are supposed to help dissovle stones. I kept the diet going and lost 107#s, but I did end up having my GB removed after @ 15 months. Even though I was eating well and following the plan I kept having attacks and was in pain almost daily. I went on to have pain in my liver for almost 6 months *after* surgery and I really think it was due to waiting too long. The Dr said my GB was in really bad shape. 

You can search online and find sites talking about flushes. I personally don't believe they work. I had a stone get stuck twice and both times got very very sick. I was in considerable pain for days, couldn't eat nor drink and my urine turned the color or tea. Not a good sight to see. They were talking about having to put a scope down my throat to remove the stone and then removing my GB via regular surgery. The Dr gave me one of my large stones after my surgery (see below) and there is no way it would have flushed and I probably would have gotten very sick or died trying.


----------

